# Union Residence, DIP



## MikkiD (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm looking for somebody who is living in Union Residence, Dubai Investment Park. We are thinking of getting an apartment here and I would like to get some feedback regarding it first. I have seen the 3 bed apartment and it looks very nice. And it is sooooo close to my husband's work which makes it even more promising.


----------

